# what size trailer for two ATV's



## mattech

I have gotten in with a group of guys that go hunting in Ohio every year. The guy I went with had a small trailer that will only carry one ATV. I don't have an ATV, but have someone who will let me take theirs this year. I have been wanting to get me a trailer anyway, so I would like to get one that will comfortably carry two ATV's. I was thinking that a 7' X 12' would be about an ideal size. I really have no need for one any bigger and honestly don't want a bigger trailer. For anyone who hauls two ATV's, what size Trailer do you have, or recommend, also do you think a double axle would be more beneficial?


----------



## harryrichdawg

A 6x10 will hold 2 normal sized ATV's if you turn one of them sideways.  A 6x12 will hold 2 normal sized ATV's end to end.  Now, if you've got 700's or extended racks and such, you may need a 7x12 or 6x14.  I've got a 6.5x12 that is perfect for me.  I've only got 1 ATV, but if I ever get another, I'm sure that they'll both fit.  On camp clean up days, I can haul 2 Snapper riding mowers and the ATV at the same time.  The 2 Snappers wouldn't fit side by side without that extra 6".


----------



## NOYDB

You pretty much never wish you had a smaller trailer. Go with the 7x12 because not only will you haul the two ATVs but you will want room for other gear and "stuff" too.

Check the weight of two ATVs, add 500lbs. Let axle and tire ratings determine if you need a double. A single is easier to maneuver, but a double adds a safety margin, including when there might be a flat or bearing goes out.


----------



## boneboy96

6x10 at minimum, 7x12 ideally.  3500 lb axle


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I'm not familiar with many 7' wide trailers that aren't low boy types covering the wheels. Horton Haulers makes single and double axle 6' wide trailers that you can get a side gate on for loading an atv on the front of the trailer. Their warranty is hard to beat. I have a 6x10 and can get two atv's on it with the front one turned sideways. You may want a 6x12 tandem axle, but you'll also have to get an electric brake controller installed on your truck for a tandem, as electric breaks are the law on all of those now.

Check them out, they are down in Eatonton;

http://www.hortonhaulers.net/EQUIPMENT_SERIES4.html


----------



## 300 Mag

I have a 6x12 and can haul two, one turned sideways and the other driven straight in.  Alot will depend on the size atv's.  I have a Rincon & a Foreman and they can't go end to end.  The Rincon can't go sideways either.   6x12 is enough for me but if I could change anything it would be to have the ability to drive on (side load) verses having to manually lift/turn the atv sideways.  The atv's are getting to big and I'm getting to old.


----------



## 300 Mag

One more reccomendation, get a trailer with a wood floor rather than mesh.  It will pull better and more importantly, keep road grim off your stuff.


----------



## NOYDB

Trailer brakes are a good thing. If your truck has a towing package it probably already has the hook up. If you have a 7 pin connector it should be set up.

It's never a good thing when your trailer passes you.


----------



## coltday

Avoid a double axle for two-wheelers. It's more aggravation in the long run seeing as you will not be using it very often. You have to have trailer brakes, twice as many tires and bearings and heavier which means more gas. Get the 7x12 single 3500 lb axle with a side loading option. And please don't get one from Lowe's or Tractor Supply. Search craigslist and the marketplace here.


----------



## Milkman

I have been looking at some at Best trailers in Macon.  Check them out for a new one. I need something to haul a 400 atv and a souped up golf cart.  I have been looking at the 7x14 with 2 gates. It is about $1400-$1500 depending on color.

http://besttrailers4u.com/

The red one down toward the bottom of this page is the $1500 model

http://besttrailers4u.com/pictures/76x12atv


----------



## coltday

Another thing, we have had very goos luck with trailers that had Dexter axles. Many of the manufacturers are using cheap ones now to cut costs


----------



## rhbama3

300 Mag said:


> One more reccomendation, get a trailer with a wood floor rather than mesh.  It will pull better and more importantly, keep road grim off your stuff.



I used two horse stall mats on top of my mesh in my 6x12. Works great.


----------



## T.P.

Most manufacturers build a 13' or 14' trailer they sell as a double atv trailer. I had a 12' trailer that the atvs had to be put on a certain way in order for them to fit and the gate still shut.


----------

